# New forum description///



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Go and have a look at this forum's description...

Our correct title, at last.

Thanks to the Admin who changed it at my request.

(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Go and have a look at this forum's description...
> 
> Our correct title, at last.
> 
> ...


Which forum?

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it must be us John T. Were we in a Shack before or a closet or something?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Not the Wig and Pisstle, I hope, David!!

Taff


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

No, this sub-forum....the radio room....


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

To quote Vincent Price: "What place is this ?"


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

No thanks I'm happy enough here.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Sigh....

The Radio Room (5 Viewing)
A forum for all *radio officers* & those interested.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

The distinction never bothered me, perhaps because I spent most of my time sailing with other nationalities who used different terminology anyway. BUT, given that at least one of the founders of SN was an R/O, it did seem strange that 'operator' was used in the forum sub-title. Perhaps he (or they) were no more bothered than I.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Radio Operator is a generic term - it could mean ham radio operator, taxi radio operator, military radio operator, airradio operator, etc, whereas Radio Officer was a specific term, covering a specific job.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

Troppo said:


> Sigh....
> 
> The Radio Room (5 Viewing)
> A forum for all *radio officers* & those interested.


sparks


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I knew two brothers, one was a radio officer MN, the other a telegraphist RN. The brothers used to communicate with each other by WT. 
The one whilst serving on a hospital ship, the other whilst based at RN signal station Malta. Different rates of pay would have been applicable.
On a Titanic website one contributor explained that when radio was initially installed first on passenger ships, for reason of telegram confidentially it was considered necessary to give the wireless operators officer status. I was aware that whether signed on as second mate or second officer my pay rates were unaltered. In my experience we tended to refer to the radio officer as "sparks" unless we were on first name terms then he might be Pat, Liam, or Shaun. (humour)


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

It does seem rather pedantic .... but as long as you are happy


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Binnacle said:


> On a Titanic website one contributor explained that when radio was initially installed first on passenger ships, for reason of telegram confidentially it was considered necessary to give the wireless operators officer status.


That's interesting, never heard that....


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

doncontrols said:


> It does seem rather pedantic .... but as long as you are happy


Nothing pedantic about it. As I explained, the jobs (operator vs officer) are different, and the term Radio Officer is actually a proper noun as it refers to a specific job.


----------



## samh116 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Turkistan*

Did a Coastal run on the Turkistan 1968. Joined her in Antwerp,found my cabin which was signed Wireless Officer!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Heh....I sailed in a ship with a cabin plaque that said W.T. Officer....


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Never really understood this fixation with the word 'officer.' It's as if 'operator' was a dirty word, yet as an adjective I can't see anything wrong with it.

Engineer ..... engine-room operator .... accurate ?

Deck ..... bridge and cargo operator .... accurate ?

Sparks ..... radio operator .... accurate ?

Regardless of what your were called, the job was pretty much the same ... and the 'job' was really the only thing that counted at sea. Keep the job going as the saying goes. Make sure it all works. Get the ship from Point A to Point B in the best way you can with cargo intact.

But I'm probably coming at this from a different slant than some, given I did two years at sea before ever walking into Leith Nautical College to get my sparky's ticket.

I just don't see how it is important.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

I have copies of the Articles of the ships I sailed on between 1946 and 1951. 

The ranks shown are Mates, Engineers and Radio Officers so that, during that period, only these are correct, and there is nothing pedantic about it. 

Here is an example showing that I have always held the same view as Troppo. 

I was 1st R.O/Purser on the Eurybates in Glasgow in December 1948 when the Mate said me "I want a wireless operator and an officer down that hold." "If you want two officers down that hold then say so", I replied. He glared at me as he rephrased the request to "All right, I want two officers down that hold."


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dear me.

We had a trade (something for which one is trained, in this case exclusively so). Telegraphy. 

We also (in the Commonwealth anyway) were technicians. Which relied on education for its success (often, I fear, lack of education for its failure would have been a better description).

As for the administration of the station and taking up the slack with 'clerical' and banana counting duties I will leave that veil to be pierced by those who enjoyed these unedifying pastimes invented to ensure sparkie only started drinking after dinner instead of after breakfast. Much as the employment (rather than the education) of ECOs was thought to do (in place of using those new skills and an entirely erroneous assumption in my own case). Perhaps THAT is what qualifies us as officers.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

BobClay said:


> Never really understood this fixation with the word 'officer.' It's as if 'operator' was a dirty word, yet as an adjective I can't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> Engineer ..... engine-room operator .... accurate ?
> 
> ...


After sailing from Grangemouth one time the old man (master) told me that the owner had visited the ship and on taking his departure had remarked "this isn't an officer's type ship, more for a man with a ticket". We were not offended, but doubled up with laughter as we were both out of the foc'sle. Just two mates, two engineers, no Radio Officer. The ship was over thirty years old, galley pump and galley copper for water, ice boxes on boat deck (no frigs) tilley lamps and heaters when not steaming or working cargo. Just a magnetic compass, DF and RT, and a flat iron heated on the galley stove. A broom handle located on the monkey island to give the steam whistle valve a prod when it stuck. Not an officer listed on the ENG 1 but we managed to get by. Happy times.


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

Can anyone recall signing the Official Secrets Act when they received their tickets ?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

GBXZ said:


> Can anyone recall signing the Official Secrets Act when they received their tickets ?


Even I had to do that when I signed my apprentiship papers when starting work at the Naval Dockyard and again when joining the Air Force todo my compulsory military service.

Bob


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Had to sign it when I joined the Met Office in 1963. (Gotta keep our weather secret from them Commies in case they try to pollute our precious bodily fluids.) 

Presumably I signed it at some time as a Sparky although I can't remember. If you remember the naval coding course we were sent on about use of codes in an emergency I'm pretty sure I signed something then.

When I worked at MOD Donnington in the 80's I signed it.

When I joined the Cheltehham mob I signed lots of things that basically said my precious bodily fluids would be drained out with a fish knife if I opened my gob about stuff. (And believe me, I took those fellahs seriously.)

When I joined a Devon Community College toward the end of my working life I didn't have to sign anything, (but they should ask you to sign a promise that you wont machine gun cocky know it all teenagers who don't know sh1t from a biscuit. Sadly a machine gun was hard to come by even at Bude Car Boot Sale.) (Gleam)

[=P]


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

GBXZ said:


> Can anyone recall signing the Official Secrets Act when they received their tickets ?


No. This was not done. The only time I signed it was when I resigned from Portisheadradio.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

GBXZ said:


> Can anyone recall signing the Official Secrets Act when they received their tickets ?


In Oz, it was a form regarding secrecy of comms.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The International Telecommunications Convention (or whatever it was called) that regulated the issue of radio certificates required that all holders of certiificates adhere to the secrecy of communications - there was usually a little notice about it in a posh wooden frame on the wireless room wall. The Official Secrets act was unneccessary unless you were in some sort of government employment.

Like many of us, I signed it a few times but not because of being an RO. Not sure why you had to sign it more than once.

Re the "Radio Operator" tag, on Grimsby trawlers we signed on as "Radio Operator". On board, we were often referred to as "the Operator" but usually it was "Sparks".

Personally I didn't give a fish's t1t but I do recall quite a few Engineers getting their knickers in a twist when the Mates began to be called "2nd Officer" etc.

What's in a name? That which we call a rose ....

John T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

For most of us it is "Call me what ever you like except not late for my dinner"


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

IAN M said:


> Here is an example showing that I have always held the same view as Troppo.
> 
> I was 1st R.O/Purser on the Eurybates in Glasgow in December 1948 when the Mate said me "I want a wireless operator and an officer down that hold." "If you want two officers down that hold then say so", I replied. He glared at me as he rephrased the request to "All right, I want two officers down that hold."


Good for you.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

It just says at the end of the first page of my ticket that I have made a declaration that I will preserve the secrecy of correspondence. I think you signed that before you took the exam.

Ticket issued in 1956


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Had we been forbidden from reporting any signals then it would have made the execution of our safety duty rather peculiar. It was the secrecy of correspondence - The Post Office Wireless Telegraphy (secrecy) act 19 oh dot? - to which we agreed with the ticket surely?

The first time with the Official Secrecy act was when failing to get into Sandhurst and then when doing the coding course. 

(Shouldn't we stop this or Bob's friends from the RadioSpys catalogue will have to come and kill us?)


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

My late stepfather had to sign the official secrets act when he worked on lightships. Any body know the reason for that?


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

sibby said:


> My late stepfather had to sign the official secrets act when he worked on lightships. Any body know the reason for that?


Never to reveal their locations, perhaps?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

sibby said:


> My late stepfather had to sign the official secrets act when he worked on lightships. Any body know the reason for that?


Same here when I was a lighthouse keeper with Trinity House. The only thing hush hush that they had on board was the "Secret Letter" which was only to be opened in the event of war. Every time there was an inspection, they checked it and the bottle of rum to make sure the seals were intact. An old Principal Keeper told me what was in them at the start of WW2 but if I reveal that I have to kill myself. 

Of course, Trinity House seems to be run along masonic lines, Grand Masters and what not. Maybe the secret is who's up who and who's payng.

John T


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

If you revealed it you'd have to eat the letter, and drink the bottle of rum.

I think I could live with that ..... :sweat:


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Turn the light off?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Same here when I was a lighthouse keeper with Trinity House. The only thing hush hush that they had on board was the "Secret Letter" which was only to be opened in the event of war. Every time there was an inspection, they checked it and the bottle of rum to make sure the seals were intact. An old Principal Keeper told me what was in them at the start of WW2 but if I reveal that I have to kill myself.
> 
> Of course, Trinity House seems to be run along masonic lines, Grand Masters and what not. Maybe the secret is who's up who and who's payng.
> 
> John T


Was it addressed, 'Dear John'? If it was, the reason for the rum was obvious!!(Sad)

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

tsell said:


> Was it addressed, 'Dear John'? If it was, the reason for the rum was obvious!!(Sad)
> 
> Taff


I think it was addressed to "To lume it might concern", Taff.

I often wonder what happened to all those bottles of rum when the lights were finally de-commissioned. I know what would have happened if I'd been there at the time! Of course, the bottles had been there for donkeys' years (supposed to be for succour during times of hardship) - the seals looked good but who knows what was in the bottles? Lighthouse keepers were a versatile lot.

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Turn the light off?


You could be right, Troppo, but you didn't hear it from me. One thing's for sure, it didn't say "Stop polishing the brass."

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> You could be right, Troppo, but you didn't hear it from me. One thing's for sure, it didn't say "Stop polishing the brass."
> 
> John T


Ha! of course not....


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

If I had to make an uneducated guess, it wouldn't be just to turn the light off, but to alter the characteristics to make it appear to be a different lighthouse.

Well, that's what I would do anyway.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Naytikos said:


> If I had to make an uneducated guess, it wouldn't be just to turn the light off, but to alter the characteristics to make it appear to be a different lighthouse.
> 
> Well, that's what I would do anyway.


Altering the characteristic would certainly cause confusion but, since it was a product of the speed of the lens moving round the light, back in the day, it would have been pretty difficult, especially when the lens were driven by clockwork and had to be wound up every couple of hours.

Dunno if it happened to all lighthouses during the war but Sark lighthouse in the Channel Islands was painted black - think that may have been done by the German occupiers though.

John T


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

trotterdotpom said:


> The International Telecommunications Convention (or whatever it was called) that regulated the issue of radio certificates required that all holders of certiificates adhere to the secrecy of communications - there was usually a little notice about it in a posh wooden frame on the wireless room wall. The Official Secrets act was unneccessary unless you were in some sort of government employment.
> 
> Like many of us, I signed it a few times but not because of being an RO. Not sure why you had to sign it more than once.
> 
> ...


Recollect signing a declaration related to the Post Office Protection act of 1884, section 11 before sitting for PMG. Signed the Official Secrets Act a couple of subsequent times while employed ashore. Had a pass to enter RAF airfields but never used it!


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Printed on my First Class Certificate dated 2 April 1948.

'It is also certified hereby that the holder has made a declaration that he will preserve the secrecy of correspondence.'


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

I signed the official secrets act when I started working for a company that ran oil and gas pipelines and distribution sites, although I worked on commercial sites I quite often worked on M.O.D sites. Hence the secrets act. this was in 1979.


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

BobClay said:


> Never really understood this fixation with the word 'officer.' It's as if 'operator' was a dirty word, yet as an adjective I can't see anything wrong with it.


Interesting, if somewhat provocative, comment?

Yes, we all operated the radio equipment - so, yes, we were operators. In fact our bible was (to give it its full title) the 

"POST OFFICE Handbook for Radio Operators working installations licensed by the Home Office". 

I believe that in the Ship's Muster we were classed as supernumeraries - i.e. not even working crew!

But the 'job' as you describe it was much more than that. First, consider how we all got there
- we paid our own way to get the stipulated qualifications and couldn't get a job until we met the minimum requirements
- many of us had to pay subsistence (digs and travel) whilst training
- we paid for all our own text books and materials
- we bought our own uniforms - but to a standard specified by the shipping companies and/or the wireless (sic) companies
- we signed the Official Secrets Act - promising never to discuss what we heard

Then when we did that we got jobs 'operating' the radio equipment - and maintained it - but we were also the ears mouth and eyes providing communication between the Captain and owners; between crew and families whilst at all times participating in SOLAS activities. All pretty important 'operations'.

I could talk about apprenticeships producing 'operators' - but shudder at the thought of being described as elitist!

If you consider the Army as a kind of parallel operation - with Sandhurst being equated to the Marine Colleges - the army takes its recruits, gives them a uniform, gives them three years additional education and training, pays them whilst doing that - then releases them into the world as Officers

Personally, I think our route was harder - and I was always proud to describe myself as a Radio Officer

Bit of a diatribe here - but I'll now leave it - wouldn't dream of trying to defend my comments (*) - and I don't even have a problem with you having your own point of view!

Finally, I did a short spell on a CEGB collier - no class system there and there was no way the Master (never captain) was ever going to call me anything other than Sparks! Still wore my uniform though!


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

trotterdotpom said:


> The International Telecommunications Convention (or whatever it was called) that regulated the issue of radio certificates required that all holders of certiificates adhere to the secrecy of communications...


Handbook Part 1 Section 4 
"Secrecy
Radio operators and all persons who become acquainted with the contents of radiotelegrams or radiotelephone calls are bound to preserve the secrecy of correspondence. No person shall divulge the contents or even the existence of correspondence transmitted received, or intercepted by a radio station.
The interception of radiocommunication correspondence, other than that which the station is authorised to receive, is forbidden and in the case where such correspondence is involuntarily received, it shall not be reproduced, nor communicated to third parties, nor used for any purpose, and even its existence shall not be disclosed.
A copy of Section 11 of the Post Office (Protection) Act, 1884 shall be exhibited in the radio room."

I did sign the OSA - can't remember exactly when but I was not doing anything other than becoming a Radio Officer! Suspect it was done by the Surveyor who gave me my PMG Certificate? Believe the reason was because we were able to overhear governmental communications?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

BobClay said:


> Engineer ..... engine-room operator .... accurate ?
> 
> Deck ..... bridge and cargo operator .... accurate ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Loptap said:


> Handbook Part 1 Section 4
> "Secrecy
> Radio operators and all persons who become acquainted with the contents of radiotelegrams or radiotelephone calls are bound to preserve the secrecy of correspondence. No person shall divulge the contents or even the existence of correspondence transmitted received, or intercepted by a radio station.
> The interception of radiocommunication correspondence, other than that which the station is authorised to receive, is forbidden and in the case where such correspondence is involuntarily received, it shall not be reproduced, nor communicated to third parties, nor used for any purpose, and even its existence shall not be disclosed.
> ...


The secrecy of comms provision and the OSA are two entirely different things....


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Loptap said:


> Finally, I did a short spell on a CEGB collier - no class system there and there was no way the Master (never captain) was ever going to call me anything other than Sparks! Still wore my uniform though!


I sailed on a Stephenson Clarke collier (a 'flattie' called the Horsham) for three months in 1970. Technically I was still a 'junior' but I was on my own.

I did carry my uniform and joined it just below the big iron bridge in Newcastle (the other Newcastle in the northeast [=P] ) but I figured out within minutes that it wasn't going to be required on that ship.

Good trip. I managed to acquire a Barclaycard during that time and when I paid off Barclay's owned my soul !! Took a 13 monther on a Bank boat the following trip to keep the Barclays hitmen off my back.

I can't remember being called anything but 'Sparks' pre and post MED and I never cared about it either. Getting the job done was the primary criteria.


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

BobClay said:


> ...the other Newcastle in the northeast [=P] ) ...


Waddya mean the 'other' Newcastle - there is only one, the rest are all imposters! . Although we currently live in Hampshire we have got our Visas sorted out and are about to return to South Shields - where I trained and my future and current wife disabused me of the idea of a life at sea!

Mine was the Charles H.Merz (there is a photo in the Gallery) - probably joined the same place as you but in 1967 or 1968 (my Discharge Book is packed away some where!) - it was certainly on the Tyne and I can't think anywhere else it might have been ( - question Jarrow Staithes?). Did a number of runs between the Tyne and Shoreham-on-Sea .


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep if you remember the film 'Get Carter' a very luscious girl in a sports car picked up Michael Caine on the run nearby where I joined the Horsham. Then we shifted across the river to load something, but I can't remember what 

Carried all sorts, coal, gravel ... even one time went across to Amsterdam to load grain off a big bulk carrier !! (Deep sea run (Jester) )

Went to so many ports on the northeast coast I've forgotten most of them, and further down to places like Goole, Dagenham (coal for the car factory,) and many others.

Also went further north to Leith (then still a port) where I got my tickets and visited some regular haunts that still existed then. Not sure my job was justified on that vessel, there really wasn't much to do but she had to carry a sparks because she was just over the size limit. I ended up cleaning and polishing the tiny shack (not much bigger than a phone box) just for something to do !

As for 'the other' Newcastle ? ... well when Marconi told me I had to join a ship in Newcastle I wondered how it had managed to get to the Potteries without running aground !! (Jester)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I've searched the Internet and the gallery for a picture of the Horsham but only found one which is small and not sure if it is that ship. It would seem the 'flattie' has disappeared from history.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Bob.

Found this is ShipSpotting.com Still not very big though. Probably worked you at GKZ sometime then.

David
+


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Post Office Protection Act and Official Secrets Act are two different beasts. Anyone with info concerning National Security or any related subjects came under the OSA umbrella. It mattered not whether the person or persons signed it or not. After 30 years RFA service I did sign something or other regarding keeping stum.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

david.hopcroft said:


> Bob.
> 
> Found this is ShipSpotting.com Still not very big though. Probably worked you at GKZ sometime then.
> 
> ...


Thanks David, that's a flattie allright. (Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#54 , 55. "I did carry my uniform and joined it just below the big iron bridge in Newcastle (the other Newcastle in the northeast ) but I figured out within minutes that it wasn't going to be required on that ship."

Pretty sure that that would have been Dunstan Staithes but it was on the Gateshead side - the ship had to pass through the swing bridge, more or less under the Tyne Bridge.

I sailed on Harry Richardson, another "flattie".

John T

PS "Dagenham (coal for the car factory,)" .... Henry Ford said: "You can have any colour you like as long as it's black."


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Probably did work you, and used to overdo it taking weather reports because I was technically still a junior sparky and needed the practice.

This included GKA's Atlantic weather which I think went out at 0930z and 2130z (correct me if I'm wrong) which gave all the local sea areas followed by I think six large rectangular areas with names like 'Northeastern section,' and so on.

I'd give these to the old man and he'd look at me slightly amused since those areas were_ 'far far away in another galaxy'_ for a 'flattie' but he was ok about me needing the practice.


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

trotterdotpom said:


> #54 Pretty sure that that would have been Dunstan Staithes but it was on the Gateshead side - the ship had to pass through the swing bridge, more or less under the Tyne Bridge.


I think you are right - Dunston Staithes sounds kinda familiar. However, quoting the Newcastle Chronicle "There were also staithes at Wallsend, Jarrow, Tyne Dock and Derwenthaugh" - I'd have remembered if it had been the last one - but the other three all ring bells (though that is hardly surprising since I spent four years in South Shields and have been back numerous times since).
If we ever get this move completed I'll find my Discharge Book and see if that helps me!?


----------



## Loptap (May 2, 2016)

Loptap said:


> I did sign the OSA - can't remember exactly when but I was not doing anything other than becoming a Radio Officer! Suspect it was done by the Surveyor who gave me my PMG Certificate? Believe the reason was because we were able to overhear governmental communications?


Just perhaps - I signed the OSA, while still training, when taking a Christmas job with Royal Mail? Damn these broken synapses/dying neurons!


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Troppo said:


> Go and have a look at this forum's description...
> 
> Our correct title, at last.
> 
> ...


Coming back to the original posting in this thread about getting the right title for a Radio Officer's rank, status, etc. There is another "anomaly" I'd like to see changed and that is in the section where you enter your work dept in your member's profile. 

If you look at my profile you'll see I was "active" 1969-2013, however although I was working at sea for most of those years it was as a survey electronics tech and not as a Radio Officer, I never sat the PMG, although I did do year 1 at Newport and then took CGLI qualifications. The only marine qualification I had was a UK Seaman's Card, which was largely needed to allow employers to get cheap flights to join/leave ship. "Radio" formed a large part of my jobs post college, working for the DWS, Decca Navigator, etc and then working on survey nav systems until GPS came along. 

So, long story short, I would like to see a category for those who went to sea for a living but who don't fall into a traditional department. 

Cheers

S2004

PS, jumping forward to the OSA part of this thread, I signed it twice, once on joining the Diplomatic Wireless Service and again when I became an Ops Room Assistant in the HMCG during the 90s. May have also signed it for Decca Nav, as we supported several RN survey ops around the globe.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Bob - found another link. Don't know if it will work

David
+



<br><table><tr><td align=center><a href="http://www.shipspotting.com/">ShipSpotting.com</a></td></tr><tr><td align=center><a href="http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1652788"><img src="http://www.shipspotting.com/photos/small/8/8/7/1652788.jpg"></a></td></tr><tr><td align=center>© PWR</td></tr></table><br>

I am hoping this is more than a thumbnail, but it is pushing my learning curve a bit !!

+


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes managed to dig the link out David. That's a much better pix, can see her name on that one.
Wow that brings back some memories.

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1652788


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Loptap said:


> I think you are right - Dunston Staithes sounds kinda familiar. However, quoting the Newcastle Chronicle "There were also staithes at Wallsend, Jarrow, Tyne Dock and Derwenthaugh" - I'd have remembered if it had been the last one - but the other three all ring bells (though that is hardly surprising since I spent four years in South Shields and have been back numerous times since).
> If we ever get this move completed I'll find my Discharge Book and see if that helps me!?


Howdon Staithes were at the eastern end of the river, near Wallsend, I think.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

When travelling on the train between Newcastle and South Shields, you crossed over the railway track feeding the staithes at Tyne Dock. That track was on a steep incline down towards the river and the coal wagons were hauled and lowered down it by means of cables, not locomotives. Seemed very primitive but it could not have been done as economically by any other means.


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Only thing I can remember about that area was joining the Regent Falcon in dry dock at South Shields and one evening going across the river to imbibe in a salubrious establishment called the Jungle. B\)


----------



## R719220 (Oct 5, 2011)

Main thing I remember is August '62, the Ship Inn on Newcastle Quay, being lead gloriously astray by a big lass called Gladys. Being woken up in my cabin next morning by the steward to say that when I had a moment the Radio Inspector wanted to look at the gear and listen to make sure that the auto-alarm bell in my cabin worked. He never batted an eyelid when he met Gladys, must have been used to it (the situation that is, not Gladys).....


----------

